# Survival Tactics



## pdobisz (9 mo ago)

Okay most of us agree we screwed up spending a ridiculous amount of money for something we would not buy at a yard sale. I've never started a thread before so bear with me on this. Perhaps identifying problems and solutions in an organized manner may help. I know that is what going on here to an extent. But perhaps we can start this with known problems. Any ideas or imput would be appreciated


----------



## pdobisz (9 mo ago)

Ok well I'll start here first thing I noticed is Edge acts a little less squirrely if you keep the data (movies and such) below 70% on the hard drive, it seems to lose the tuning adapter a little less frequently. My first question is and hopefully someone can answer I noticed that at least one out of the 6 record heads really records like ****. I was wondering there was some way of numbering the record heads to identify which one is which?


----------



## Future Insights (7 mo ago)

If I find one head is not recording well, I lock that tuner with a channel (I have had Tivos since the premiere days, and can red the diagnostics and system info to tell what is going on). While I use OTA, still have 4 tuner, and notice on tuner has less quality signal. Another trick is to switch the channels away and back.

Anyways, I find a channel with strong signal, and lock the tuner with that channel. I remember the channel, and can switch between tuners using the info box.

In Diagnostics, tuners are labeled from 0 to 3 for 4 tuner. I will be in diagnostics, and go live TV, switch channels on a particular tuner (say 0), left back to diagnostics, refresh diagnostics, and see the signals, RS uncorrected, etc.

This takes some getting used to. And using OTA is the best way to learn as much as your cable repairman.

You can always try switching the hard drive, but I am not sure how the edge works here.


----------



## pdobisz (9 mo ago)

Future Insights said:


> If I find one head is not recording well, I lock that tuner with a channel (I have had Tivos since the premiere days, and can red the diagnostics and system info to tell what is going on). While I use OTA, still have 4 tuner, and notice on tuner has less quality signal. Another trick is to switch the channels away and back.
> 
> Anyways, I find a channel with strong signal, and lock the tuner with that channel. I remember the channel, and can switch between tuners using the info box.
> 
> ...


You seem to be quite a bit more knowledgeable than I thanks for the insight, I will probably be picking your brain from time to time😊😊 if that's okay


----------



## Future Insights (7 mo ago)

pdobisz said:


> You seem to be quite a bit more knowledgeable than I thanks for the insight, I will probably be picking your brain from time to time😊😊 if that's okay


Jeejee, feel free, though I am not always here.


----------



## pdobisz (9 mo ago)

Well, another issue just cropped up there are functions that the box goes into "autopilot" on one is auto roll on the tv guide the box decides you need to looking through the channels much quicker than your eyes and mind can read. This has been going on since I bought the box, the new one is it has decided to auto record CPAN 2 listing on the To Do list at least 6 to 8 times a day. I cannot find anywhere to shut this off. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Future Insights (7 mo ago)

A. Wonder if you can switch to T3 menus

B. You may need to transfer shows and passes, and reformat (start from beginning)) without the m card. If that doesn't work, then do the reset box with the mcard.

C. So glad I have the T3 menus, may not be as nice as the latest, but it works.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Future Insights said:


> A. Wonder if you can switch to T3 menus
> 
> B. You may need to transfer shows and passes, and reformat (start from beginning)) without the m card. If that doesn't work, then do the reset box with the mcard.
> 
> C. So glad I have the T3 menus, may not be as nice as the latest, but it works.


The TiVo Edge is TE4 only. You can not rollback.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

pdobisz said:


> Well, another issue just cropped up there are functions that the box goes into "autopilot" on one is auto roll on the tv guide the box decides you need to looking through the channels much quicker than your eyes and mind can read. This has been going on since I bought the box, the new one is it has decided to auto record CPAN 2 listing on the To Do list at least 6 to 8 times a day. I cannot find anywhere to shut this off. Any help would be appreciated.


The odd random recordings on CSPAN are a recent and known development.








Tivo recording ghost shows


Last night I noticed that my Tivo was set to record shows and all my tuners at the same time and with no show info. I deleted them last night and this morning they are back. Also I find I have to restart it to get my Mini streaming working again.




www.tivocommunity.com




This is why reviewing the sub-forums and not just being exclusive in the Edge forum is useful.


----------

